# Hunter's Ed course



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

Finally got the green light from my wife to let my boy go to hunters ed course & start hunting with me. I live in Mahoning Co and see there is one in Cortland Jan 11 & 13. Does anyone know about the course?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I noticed that you got "0" response to this thread so far. I imagine thats because most consider hunters ed one of those necessary evils. Not that the purpose is bad, wrong, or unnecessary at all, just inconvienent for those that feel that they have instilled these practices and principles in their young "hunters to be" thru the home school method. Fact is all these programs are all quite similar based on ODNR regs and guidlines. Any santioned program that works for you will provide them with the education they need to pass a test that most hunters ,educated hunting, kids will pass. I took my kids hunting with me, them being unarmed, for three years prior to putting them thru hunters ed. This way I was sure that hunting was for them and they fully understood the responsabilities that went along with the hunt and handeling firearms safely. Then I enrolled them in a class that was convienent for ME. They all had no problem as they had the hunting and responsable gun handeling experience. Something new in Ohio is the hunter aprentice program. If you haven't heard of this you can purchaes up to three licenses for a hunter that has yet to complete hunters ed. This is nice because your child can hunt with you, and find out if it is for them, and get the the invaluable home schooling at the same time. This is the method that I will use with my grandkids now that it is available. Good luck and take him hunting soon.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Senkothrower, this is the first I seen your thread or I would have responded faster. Sorry. I teach in Trumbull Co. I have been teaching the class for 18yrs now. I do not know the instructors at Cortland. But I am sure they are very competent. Are you taking him turkey hunting this spring? If not, may I suggest taking your class later in the year. This way the information will be fresh in his mind. Our classes are held in Niles at Western Reserve Fish & Game. It's a little closer for you. Our classes are 2 days long starting at 6pm-9pm on Fri. and 9am-4pm on Sun. As all classes are, the class is free. You take a 100 question test and must get 70% correct in order to pass. You'll get a carbon copy of your registration, and also a Hunter's Ed card. With either of those, you will be able to get your license. 

As far as the apprenticeship class goes. A lot of instructors that I know are against it. We have a lot of slobs out ( not saying all of us are) and they will be teaching their kids the wrong thing. Kids are very mold-able. So naturally I am also against the home study program. I think the kids should have to take the class like everyone else. Like PapawSmith stated about finding out if they like it first before the test. But I feel you should learn to crawl before you walk. 

The biggest reason I am against them is to check the statistics. Before home study, and the apprenticeship program the majority of hunter accidents were made by adults. Now there is a big rise in younger people making them. It may or may not have anything to do with the new programs, but I believe it does. JMHO. If you have any other questions fell free to PM me.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Toxic, you make an exceptional point that I never considered. While I like to think that I and my hunting pals teach our kids all the right things, I totally overlooked what maybe less experienced hunters might be teaching theirs. And then there are, unfortunately, a few armed idiots tromping thru everyones property during season. God knows what they would teach their kids. I capitulate.....Take your kid to hunters ed then take him hunting. Heck he'll technically still be your apprentice until you decide he's a journyman.

And, by the way Senkothrower, I in no way was lumping you into the questionable characters I mentioned. Your clearly one of the "right things" guys for searching out the hunters ed program to get your kid started.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

PapawSmith said:


> Take your kid to hunters ed then take him hunting. Heck he'll technically still be your apprentice until you decide he's a journyman.


PapawSmith, very well said. I never thought of it like that.


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

I think I am just going to wait til next summer/fall. The last two years he has been going with me at times sitting in double stand deer hunting & also walking with me rabbit hunting. I would feel better him going to the class before he ever carries a gun. Then as stated he will be "my apprentice". thanks for the replys. Toxic please post on here next summer/fall when you schedule classes.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

senkothrower said:


> Toxic please post on here next summer/fall when you schedule classes.


I certainly will. We start our classes up in Aug. 

In the meantime, here is a link to follow up on classes throughout the state. Click on the county to see when classes are being scheduled. http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/huntered/instructor.htm

Here is a link to get further info on the program itself;
http://www.ohiodnr.com/Home/hunting...tool/huntereducation/tabid/18566/Default.aspx

At the bottom of this page there is a link to download a home study version of the student hand book. It will get him started in the basic knowledge and prepare him better for the regular class. Good luck. Hope to see you and your son in the fall. 

http://www.ohiodnr.com/Home/hunting...ion_tool/studyathome/tabid/18574/Default.aspx


----------

